# Slashy Souls - Dark Souls Inspired Mobile Game From Bandai



## CathyRina (Feb 28, 2016)

"not developed by From Software"
"endless runner genre"
"presented by Gamestop"

It's just your generic 2D endless runner with a Dark Souls skin that probably won't catch the essence of Dark Souls.
I'll wait for Salt & Sanctuary (a proper Dark Souls inspired 2D game).


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 28, 2016)

So I just got it. First thing you see is "presented by GameStop" so you can already tell it's going to be shitty. I don't know if I suck but I can never swing the sword. All you can do is roll. I'm glad this was free. I'll try practicing some more.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 28, 2016)

Im going to create a game with a square that travels along a road and you press left and right to dodge things.

...Inspired by Need for speed. Called Need for dodging


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 28, 2016)

Terenigma said:


> Im going to create a game with a square that travels along a road and you press left and right to dodge things.
> 
> ...Inspired by Need for speed. Called Need for dodging


I bet you could actually make a profit off of that. If you don't mind I'm going to steal it from you


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 29, 2016)

Terenigma said:


> Im going to create a game with a square that travels along a road and you press left and right to dodge things.
> 
> ...Inspired by Need for speed. Called Need for dodging


I'm going to make a game where you tap the screen to make your character clumsily flap its way between pipes that are ripped directly from Mario.

I'm going to make millions.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 29, 2016)

I was one of the first 100 people to download it.

I wish I wasn't.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh boy! Just what the mobile gaming market needed more of! Another "inspired by" game tied to a big game title, but is really just a shit uninspired game cashing in another game's title!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 29, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> I was one of the first 100 people to download it.
> 
> I wish I wasn't.


Me too.

:tom2:


----------



## dead pixel (Mar 5, 2016)

I'd call it a shit game but that would be an insult to shit games everywhere


----------

